# First video of my Turner 42CE (Andy McKee content!)



## Fred (Nov 18, 2009)

Just uploaded a quick YouTube video of "For My Father" by Andy Mckee, played on my new stage guitar; a Turner 42CE.

I just learnt this song today and the idea behind the video was to see whether it's ready for me to play at an open mic night tomorrow. It's still a bit rough around the edges in places but otherwise I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, and figure I'll probably give it a go tomorrow.

Anyway, the video's here:



Or the HQ link is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boh9xkXE9mo&fmt=18

Let me know what you think! Here's the NGD thread, by the by: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/98232-ngd-turner-42ce-vid-to-come-shortly.html

EDIT: Damnit, doesn't look as though embedding is enabled yet... Try the link instead!


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 19, 2009)

Great cover and a sweet tone to the guitar.Sounds very balanced.


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice sounding guitar, and enjoyed your playing. Gunna hafta have a crack at some candyrat type stuff myself, never really pushed myself in that direction but I do love listening to it.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 20, 2009)

sounds really nice  I like it


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 23, 2009)

Very pretty, Fred! Love the sound of your guitar, and congrats on that new beastie.


----------



## Fred (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks very much guys! The open mic night went really well, definitely going to keep this one in my repertoire!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounded really awesome! Very nice job!


----------

